

Wired.com: FBI Investigated Coder for Liberating Paywalled Court Records - yan
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/10/swartz-fbi/

======
yan
More discussion regarding Aaron's FOIA request and background.

------
jrockway
Good advertisement for App Engine :)

